# Shirt size distibution ?



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

If I was to make a gang sheet of transfers for labeling my shirts.... is there a generic/standard distribution of sizes to go by?

% of s, m, l, xl, xxl, xxxl......

Thanks
JM


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You'll probably find some existing threads on this topic if you search on "size distribution" or the like, as I've seen threads on this before.

The short answer is "Yes" there is some data on this. But is the data of much use to _you_?

It depends on how closely your customer base matches the averages upon which the data is based. Are they younger and more athletic than average? Older? Sedentary and fatter? Skewed toward an ethnicity that is taller/shorter than average? Will women wear this product as well as men? If so, are you providing women's sizes/styles or a "unisex" shirt?

The averages are starting place, but YMMV.


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Found this:

"I’ll tell you what most new lines do. They go with the 1/2/2/1 ratio or the 2/3/3/2/2/1 size ratio. This breaks down to s/m/l/xl and xs/s/m/l/xl/xxl.

Let’s say you order 144 shirts for your initial line. That would be 24s, 48m, 48lg, and 24xl. Or the other option would be 24xs, 36s, 36m, 24l, 24xl, 12xxl.

Generally you want to order more S, M, and L sizes but it also depends on your audience. Are they young teens who are typically fit or slim and like their shirts tight? Get a larger amount of smaller sizes. If they like their clothes baggy, get a larger proportion of bigger sizes."


----------

